# Wrapping Handles



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

In the Kestrel ebow adze build, I used two slightly different wrapping methods, one for the blade and another for the handle.
Wrapping may be for mechanical strength & attachment, a better grip, a slightly larger handle, cosmetic coverage of sloppy building or just to cover the handle so that grimy hand dirt doesn't show.

Before you start
1. Figure out how you will keep the spool from hopping off the bench and unwinding 50 yards on the floor under the bench.
2. Tension: always start at the skinny end and wrap to the thick end, that keeps the line from slipping forward and going slack.
Wear gloves and pull hard, pack the wraps against eachother.
3. For Method A, you need a simple knotted loop of line, 12 - 14" is good.

Method A starts with back wrapping the running line over the standing end. Start coming up the tool handle, packing the wraps back against eachother as you go. About 5-10 wraps from the end, add the little loop and keep wrapping over it to the end. Now, cut the running line with enough to go through the little loop. Pull on the loop and it will guide the cut end of the running line back under the wraps. Saturate the whole business with carpenter's glue and come back tomorrow.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Method B doesn't need a loop. One other advantage is that you get to pull on both the standing line and the running line for tension. This was used for the adze blade. Dry, no glue needed at all.
Step 1 is to lay a loop of line on the tool, loop to the left and what will be the running line closest to you. The loop has to be long enough to serve the same purpose as the loop line in Method A.
Step 2 With your gloves on, make 5 wraps over the stading line so that you can tug on the standing end to really snug that up.
Step 3 is to pull hard, big tension, and finish the wrapping.
Step 4 is to cut the running line, feed the tag through the loop and pull on the left-hand end of the standing line to pull the loop under the wraps.
Method A works well for custon fisihing rod builds. Use Gurebrod thread, there's nothing better.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Great post
Nice photos

Don't know if I'll ever even give this a try -- but how great that you took the time to share your knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Very informative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks john & plus1. I can do half a dozen other wraps, like a single strand, ring bolt hitch, but they are not entirely practical for tool handles. The two I show are really durable without being too rough on your hands.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Really glad you put this up. I was about to start experimenting blindly with wrapping leather, like I usually do, and I can tell from your post that I would have messed it up. This is a great tutorial, and I will definitely post my results when done. Any chance of a video? Either way, thank you

WCT


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

No video, sorry. All you wouold hear is me grunting to keep up the tension! The black is tarred seine (nylon) twine, the yellow is nylon survey line from the local hardware store and the brown dacron came out of an estate. Never broken any of them.

All you need is a wooden spoon handle, spool of some sort of kitchen cord/string and a pocket knife for the experiment. Cotton might break so do it for the technique.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice job, Robson! I'm a big knot tying hobbyist, so I love seeing people work with string.
If you want to find more info about this kind of stuff, the technical term is *whipping*, and there's lots and lots of methods.
For string, you can get spools of thing strong line by looking up trot line or fishing line leader on fleabay and the like. (example)

Acer


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I didn't want to bring up the subject of whip-finishing. The half hitch every turn looks pretty poor, large scale. Certainly a good way, with some head dope, to finish a fly.
That #18 yellow nylon is 2 blocks away in the village hardware store. The #18 tarred seine cord is real west coast salmon net cord. If you don't get tar on your gloves, you aren't pulling hard enough to get the adze blade to sit down.

I've whip finished a few rope ends, they're OK. Right now, I'm really rusty but doing some eye and back splices in pieces of an old rock-climbing nylon rope. Just hoping that I don't ram the fid through my hand. I worked some fish boats back in my mis-spent youth. But, I was pretty good with the rope.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah, whipping is the term used to describe wrapping handles and stuff with cordage. just plain "straight whipping" is what you've done. Half-hitching is another method of whipping. There's single-strand variations, multi-strand ones, functional, decorative. The sky really is the limit.
Sorry for the confusion.

Acer


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Some years ago I used cotton string to bind the feathers onto the hafts of 26 Taiaha I refurbished for the Army Kapa Haka Group I was in .
Cotton , so that after being wetted , would shrink and tighten.

Its' been a while since I whip bound anything .


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Acer: which whipping would you suggest for tying an adze blade to an elbow handle? I posted 2 very similar methods as those in particular are useful for the kinds of wood working hand tools that I show.
Many of the others are impractical.


----------

